# Copadichromis borleyi (Kadango)



## BenHugs (Jan 13, 2007)

I have a 4" Copadichromis borleyi (Kadango) which I should have included a pic for :roll: 
My question is... is it a male or a female. I have thought that it's been a female since it hit the 3" mark and now at closer to 4" I'm not so sure. The Kadango is still grey with dark orange fins but it's ventrals are longer than what I expected a female would get. Do the kadango females get longer vents?? Or do I have a male in the making??? I do have a C. Azuerus and other males that show no interest in mating with it. 
I'm attemting an all male tank with this fish being one of the last suspects :fish: 
Thanks all in advance for your help :thumb:


----------



## lotsofish (Feb 28, 2008)

It seems to me that my borleyi took a long time to color up nicely. It was probably 5 inches when the color started looking ok. Then, it got a beautiful red body as it grew the next two inches.

Post a picture.


----------



## non_compliance (Dec 4, 2008)

I just got 3 borleyi. My male is around 3 inches and is well colored... the females are slightly smaller with the charcoal and orange fins... one female has some orange on teh side too. The male shoulld have a blue mask, and orange on the gills.... AFAIK...


----------



## BenHugs (Jan 13, 2007)

I do need to post a pic but yes this fish has all the coloring of a female but it's ventrals are long enough to touch the anal fin (they are longer than some of the colored male shots I've seen) 
I'm wondering if I have a late boomer like lotsofish


----------



## DCEyeBiter (Sep 7, 2008)

My male borleyi is about 4 inches now and just started showing some real color sometime in between christmas and new years. Before that, I would see occasional gleams of blue in his face in the proper light, and the fins started getting more black in them...however I still wasn't sure if it was a male. My first real confirmation that it was a male was the white border appearing on his dorsal fin. After that, I went out and bought 2 more juvenile borleyis (2.5") hoping they will both be female. My male chases them both all the time and really started showing more colors afterthey got in there. Actually I think one of them is showing small signs of possibly being male.. like its ventral fins are getting some black in them. I'm not sure if that's a sure fire sign, but the other one still has the gorgeous shiny gold fins.

This is how my first borleyi looked when I first got it back in October at 3":



















This is how is looks today, at 4":




























His color comes in more and more every day.


----------

